# مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية Dictionary of Mechanical Engineering



## ابراهيم الجمل (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اقدم لكم *مصطلحات الهندسة الميكانيكية Dictionary of Mechanical Engineering* 

http://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/12/dictionary-of-mechanical-engineering.htmlhttp://engineer-programs.blogspot.com/2010/12/dictionary-of-mechanical-engineering.html

​


----------

